
Those Hilarious Times When Emulations Stop Working - edward
http://blog.archive.org/2016/06/27/those-hilarious-times-when-emulations-stop-working/
======
weinzierl
If you enjoyed this you might also like the following strange Chrome bug:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37939455/why-does-the-
val...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37939455/why-does-the-value-of-
typeof-null-change-inside-a-loop)

Quote from Stackoverflow:

    
    
       function foo() {
           return typeof null === 'undefined';
       }
       for(var i = 0; i < 1000; i++) console.log(foo());
    

should print 1000 times false, but on some machines will print false for a
number of iterations, then true for the rest.

